# VERY early 2-8-8-2?



## Oregon_Trunk (Feb 5, 2019)

I was reading an article about 2-8-8-2 locomotives, and it mentioned that in late 1909 or early 1910 a few 2-8-8-2 locomotives were built for Southern Pacific, followed by orders for a few more by Oregon Railway & Navigation Company (Des Chutes Railway), which is a road I am very interested in and one I plan to model along with the Oregon Trunk. 

My question is, were the OR&N locomotives identical to those ordered by SP? Also, what were the differences between these early locos and later 2-8-8-2s? Is there a model available that is would be a decent representation of a circa 1911 2-8-8-2? Or do you think that a generic 2-8-8-2 would be close enough? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

I think it's doubtful they would be the same.

google 2-8-8-2 locomotive and click on images.

some with feedwater heaters some without, different cylinder sizes, single stack, split stack, steam piping to back cylinders differs.

many differences. :dunno:







N&W







C&O


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

The 4000 series 2-8-8-2 that the SP acquired in the 1909 era were simple steam and they were cab forwards. They had spindle valves rather than the slide valves atop their cylinders.

http://www.rr-fallenflags.org/sp/sp-s4027a13.jpg



The OR&N doesn't show any photos in this site:

http://www.rr-fallenflags.org/misc-o/misc-o.htm


Are you looking at a historical site, or do you have a text?


----------



## Oregon_Trunk (Feb 5, 2019)

The article I read was an online article, but it corresponds with what Wikipedia says, as well as The Encyclopedia of Western Railroad History. Here is what the text reads for the locomotives in Encyclopedia of Western Railroad History-

Road Number- 450 (renumbered 3800), 451 (renumbered 3801), 452 (renumbered 3802)
Type- 2-8-8-2C
Drivers- 57"
Builder Numbers- 34016, 34017, 34018
Build Date- 11/1909
Weight- 394,000
Tractive Effort- 94, 880

The info that it gives for Oregon Railroad and Navigation Company itself is as follows-

Incorporated 7/16/1896.
Operated: 8/18/1896 to 12/23/1910. Sold to Oregon-Washington Railroad and Navigation Company on December 23, 1910.
Operated as OWR&N Co. from 12/23/1910 to 12/31/1935. First listed in ICC for 6/30/97 as an operating independent with 863 miles owned and 1,059 miles in use. By 6/30/1898 it was an operating subsidiary of Union Pacific Railroad Company. The "owned" mileage changed littmr, but the "operated" figure increased to 1,264 in 1908 and to 1,327 in 1909. By 6/30/10 the mileages were 1,143 owned and 1,491 operated. It was reorganized as the Oregon-Washington Railroad & Navigation Company in 1910.

It lists builder #'s 34016, 34017, and 34018 as apparently being renumbered (again?) To numbers 700, 701 and 702 under the OWR&N Locomotive roster.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*2-8-8-2's*

From Wikipedia, under 2-8-8-2:

"The first 2-8-8-2 was built in 1909 by Baldwin, who sold two to the Southern Pacific Railroad (classified MC-1), and then three each to the Union Pacific Railroad and UP-owned Oregon Railroad and Navigation Company. Baldwin conceived the type as an expansion of the 2-6-6-2 permitting a greater tractive effort. 
The next order for the type was from the Southern Pacific; these differed in being cab forward locomotives, so that the crew could have better visibility and breathing in the SP's long tunnels and snow sheds."

If I were looking for photos of the ORN 2-8-8-2's, I'd search for their UP brethren. Start here: 
utahrails.net/up-steam-roster/up-articulateds-cole.php


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

You can check this site for information on the specific type of locomotive you want. Go to "Wheel Types" in the top banner, select articulated and then the type you want. That will take you to a page that has an overview of the history of that type and a list of railroads that built them with details about each class made. 

http://www.steamlocomotive.com/


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

Go to this site for a pic of the OR&N loco: https://rrmuseumpa.andornot.com/lis...vigation+Company+-+Steam+locomotive&p=1&ps=20

I couldn't seem to be able to copy and paste it directly.


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

You got it.


----------



## Oregon_Trunk (Feb 5, 2019)

ebtnut, sorry but that is a 2-6-0 not a 2-8-8-2.


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

Scroll down, OT. There's a 2-8-8-2 down the page.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Yup, that's it . . . the number on the tender (452) matches one of the "as delivered" numbers in the utahrails page. Nice work, ebtnut


----------



## Oregon_Trunk (Feb 5, 2019)

ebtnut, sorry the page did not load the first time and wouldn't allow me to scroll down. Thanks for the info! Your info is very beneficial. Now if I could just find more info for the Oregon Trunk.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Grabbed this image from the link in reply 7 above:


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

As an FYI, that photo comes from the H. L Broadbelt collection of Baldwin builder's photos. Broadbelt worked at Baldwin and when the company (by then, Baldwin-Lima-Hamilton) decided to throw out all their steam era builder's photo negs he acquired the lot. He went into business selling prints of the photos, of which I had bought a few over the years. When he was getting well on in years, the collection was acquired by the Railroad Museum of Pennsylvania in Strasburg. This is part of their website archive info.


----------

